# BIlder sichtbar machen ... wie geht das bei PCGH?



## Karotte81 (22. September 2016)

Hallo,

ist definitiv kein Trollthread. Es regt mich zwar selber auf überhaupt danach fragen zu müssen, aber es funktioniert in diesem Forum nichts so wie es woanders funktioniert hat. 

Ich würde gerne bspw. einfach mal ein Bild sichtbar machen. In anderen Foren habe ich dann einfach img /img (mit Klammern) vor bzw. hinter den Link gesetzt und schon wurde das Bild im Beitrag angezeigt. Hier sehe ich aber nur nen Link, völlig egal was ich eingebe. 

Also kann mal jmd erklären wie hier die html Befehle sind? Das kann doch nicht so schwierig sein .... 

Angeblich soll man auch hier Smileys und diverse weitere Optionen sehen, aber weder mit Chrome noch mit Firefox sehe ich sie., auch nicht im erweitert Reiter. 

Bissken komisch das Forum, wa?


----------



## XE85 (22. September 2016)

Ein Thread dazu genügt ja wohl.

Wie man Bilder einbindet ist hier genau erklärt: 

[How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1

Und Smilies sind auch kein Problem: 


Also wenn da bei dir was nicht geht liegt es an deinem System, nicht am Forum.


----------



## Karotte81 (22. September 2016)

Natürlich, mein Computer ist falsch konfiguriert, deswegen sehe ich keine Smileys  Natürlich nur auf PCGH nicht, überall anders geht es. Ich habe das hier auch schon von anderen Usern gelesen. Selbst mit deaktiviertem Adblocker erscheinen sie nicht, auch nicht im Firefox(aktuell nutze ich Chrome) Ich habe auch nicht die üblichen Funktionen die man auf den Bildern sieht, wie Texte kursiv, fett o.ä. zu machen. Und es liegt nicht daran, dass ich nicht gut sehen kann, es fehlt einfach.

Das einzige was ich machen kann, ist Anhänge verwalten. Das ist auch schön und gut, aber ich möchte einfach den HTML Befehl wissen wie man hier Bilder einbindet. 

Und entschuldige das ich dafür ein Thema aufgemacht habe, aber ich habe nirgendwo auch nur annnährend eine Sektion gefunden wo ich das reinposten konnte, daher hab ich auch nicht nach einem Bilder Thema gesucht. Sollte ja eigentlich selbsterklärend sein wie es geht. Ich bräuchte auch wie gesagt nicht die Leiste, sondern nur den Befehl, ich muss das doch auch manuell einfügen können?

Ich bin schon seit ~ 15 Jahren in Foren unterwegs und hatte diesbezüglich noch nie Probleme, nur hier.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2016)

Klappt bei mir bei unterschiedlichen Browsern und unterschiedlichen Systemen einwandfrei.
Also wird es wohl eher nicht am Forum liegen.


----------



## XE85 (22. September 2016)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht die üblichen Funktionen die man auf den Bildern sieht, wie Texte kursiv, fett o.ä. zu machen. Und es liegt nicht daran, dass ich nicht gut sehen kann, es fehlt einfach.



Nur scheinst du der einzige zu sein der dieses Problem hat. Der Thread ist jetzt fast 6 Stunden alt und es gibt ausser von dir keine Meldung diesbezüglich. Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es bei einer derartig gravierenden Einschränkung in der Regel einen ganzen Haufen an Meldungen von Usern. Ich werds trotzdem mal weiterleiten.


----------



## T-Drive (23. September 2016)

Sichtbare Elemente in Beiträgen:

 Signaturen anzeigen
 Avatare anzeigen
 Grafiken anzeigen (einschließlich angehängter Grafiken und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karotte81 (23. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klappt bei mir bei unterschiedlichen Browsern und unterschiedlichen Systemen einwandfrei.
> Also wird es wohl eher nicht am Forum liegen.




Stimmt, also wenns bei dir ja klappt, dann muss es ja auch für alle klappen, oder wie?  Tolle Aussage. 

Und natürlich lag es nicht an mir, wie sollte es denn auch? 

Und ich bin garantiert nicht der Einzige, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass jeder mit diesem Problem auch diesen Thread sieht bzw überhaupt den Bedarf verspürt, dies kund zu tun. Mal davon ab das auch Fragen in diesem Forum teilweise einennTag unbeantwortet bleiben, also die Zeitangabe ist nun wirklich kein Kriterium. Im Gtx 1070/1080 Thread, ich meine das war da, hat jmd auch das selbe Problem wie ich. 

Aber gut. Kudos geht an T-Drive, der als einziger keine unterschwellige Botschaft drin hat, sondern sich einfach Gedanken gemacht hat. 

Sein Tipp war schon richtig bzw die Richtung, auch wenn es nicht die von ihm genannten Einstellungen waren, sondern diese hier:

Verschiedene Einstellungen
Beitrags-/Nachrichten-Editor:
 Erweiterter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen
 Einfacher Editor - Nur ein Textfeld
 Standard-Editor - Zusätzliche Schaltflächen

Dort war nur "Einfacher Editor" ausgewählt, was ich mit Sicherheit niemals selber umgestellt habe, wieso sollte ich auch. Das Problem hatte ich schon seit meinem ersten Posting hier, also ist das standardmäßig so eingestellt gewesen, warum auch immer. 

Ich sehe auf jeden Fall jetzt die Schaltflächen um Texte zu editieren, Bilder einzufügen, etc.  Ne Smileyliste sehe ich zwar nachwievor nicht, aber die sind mir auch egal. Edit: Geht nun auch. Das Symbol war sehr klein auf meinem Schmachtphone. 

Danke T-Drive, schämen soll sich der Rest


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2016)

Wir sollen uns schämen, weil du ja garantiert nicht daran Schuld warst dass es falsch eingestellt war?


----------



## Karotte81 (23. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir sollen uns schämen, weil du ja garantiert nicht daran Schuld warst dass es falsch eingestellt war?




Klar, ich registriere mich hier wg einer Gehäusefrage und bevor ich mein erstes Posting erstelle, gehe ich in das Benutzerkontrollzentrum und scrolle ne halbe Minute runter um ja all diese bösen Funktionen auszuschalten. 

Glaubst du das selber was du da von dir gibst? Es ergint nämlich keinen Sinn. Ich kenne diese Funktion nicht mal, wie sollte ich sie dann ausschalten? 

Aber schön das du mir immer noch eigene Blödheit unterstellst. Aber schon ok, Spaß hast du ja offenbar noch nie verstanden und natürlich auch jetzt nicht... man beachte mal den Smiley hinter dem schämen Satz. Darauf dann so ernst zu reagieren spricht mal wieder Bände. Ich sagte doch schon dass ich es nie im Leben umgestellt habe. Was ist daran unmissverständlich? 

Mal davon ab, geholfen hat hier tatsächlich nur einer und du gehörst nicht dazu und. das obwohl du jetzt schon zwei Beiträge hier reingepostet hast. Tu mir nen Gefallen, verschone mich in Zukunft mit deinen Beiträgen. Danke sehr.


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2016)

Da das ja jetzt offensichtlich erledig schließe ich den Trhead einmal bevor es noch zu abfällig wird.


----------

